# Rats!



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Over the past week or so we've noticed a few mice scurrying around. So I ordered some mouse baiting stations and the accompanying poison. It arrived today and I set it up throughout the house, especially in my extended pantry. But it got me thinking....Rodents and other pests are likely to become a more of a problem post shtf. I'm thinking maybe i should start looking into different pest treatments, maybe pick up some rat traps for the barn and such. 

Has anyone else given this any thought? What are you doing?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have rat sized traps in storage, they love peanut butter so much they are willing to die for it.

All my stores are rat and mice proof, that includes clothing that they could destroy.

Being in the woods, we have field mice who find their way into the house, 

they started last week to migrate in, as welcome as muzslimes.

We have cats who are incredible hunters, and the eat the little bastards except for the stomach.

The only thing the mice could eat is the dog and cat food, nothing is out for them to gnaw on.

Had one rat come in a few rears ago when I was replacing the kitchen floor.

It came down the hall and one cat heard or saw it, 

leaped six feet off the bed and got it, took about two minutes for it to die, I gave the cat a treat.

I found over the decades they are the best for keeping the rodent population down.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mom cats make the best hunters. SHTF they will more than earn their keep.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Annie Mice will naturally be drawn to the house as the weather gets colder. Your main defense is to keep foods sealed up in such a way as to prevent them from setting up housekeeping. If things aren't left around for them to nest in newspapers boxes etc that will go a long way to prevent large infestations. My wife's grandmother used to set out saucers with coca cola in them. The mice would drink it and die because they couldn't pass the resulting gas. The pop had to be fresh and not flat in order to work. Years ago when we were first married my wife and I lived in an old farmhouse that had a blacksnake living in the basement. A blacksnake will take care of the mice and can get into places better than a cat can. Speaking of cats some are good "mousers" and others are just plain lazy. If you get a few cats in your barn chances are one or two might get the job done. good luck Annie


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I have two rat traps. They're portable and easy to maintain.
They seem to catch more flies than rats, shed like crazy, and sleep too damn much for my liking, but if I kicked them outside and could put up with the squalling, they'd earn their food in no time.

Who am I kidding. They're footwarmers at best.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

rat terriers 500x better mousers than cats
my cats catch squirrels but leave the rats alone lol


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Rats and mice are worse then liberals. There are 10 times as many as you think. Kind of like a gang member. You need to eliminate the pests immediately. 

The ole peanut butter and bucket of water works great. Works night and day and you don't have to feed it or clean up after it. You need to control the rodents before they over take your house hold and make you sick or even kill you with disease.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

One of my cats is going after a mouse right now. So long, mousie. One night a few years back when this cat was still an adolescent, he dragged a full-grown and very much alive jack rabbit through the cat door and inside so we could shoot at it with a .22 pistol for about ten pretty lively minutes. This mouse won't last long. I have mouse and rat size traps set out, as well. There are four under the hood of my truck, as the dang pack rats can build a nest on your engine full of juniper cuttings, sage brush, prickly pear, cartridge cases, pebbles, and chew all your wiring up and crap and pee on everything in one night. Rumor has it that those anti-static cloths for your drier repel the rats if you spread out a bunch of them under your hood. I dunno...could be one of those things the locals tell all the new comers, but I keep a box of them in the cab, just in case. Cats are the best. They kill rodents and eat them (I find those little gut piles laying around all over the desert around the house), they purr and make eye contact and help you feel good (they say just watching a cat sleep lowers your blood pressure ten points), keep your feet warm and Dog company. My two are brothers and hunt as a team. It is an education in how to hunt sitting on the porch and watching these two move along across the ground. When I've consciously and consistently applied cats' hunting techniques, I've been more successful in my own hunts. I just cannot imagine life without a cat or two in it.
He just got the mouse. Good kitty, Cisco!


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Cats shit in your house. Il buy the 4 pack of mouse traps and consider it $2 well spent.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Cats only shit in your house if you let them. Don't let them.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@Annie Never used one of these myself but looks simple and practical.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Annie said:


> Over the past week or so we've noticed a few mice scurrying around. So I ordered some mouse baiting stations and the accompanying poison. It arrived today and I set it up throughout the house, especially in my extended pantry. But it got me thinking....Rodents and other pests are likely to become a more of a problem post shtf. I'm thinking maybe i should start looking into different pest treatments, maybe pick up some rat traps for the barn and such.
> 
> Has anyone else given this any thought? What are you doing?


We've got 4 cats.....no rats. Bugs aren't even spared in our house. 
If you've got a barn, maybe taking in some cats is a good idea. Of course, you've got to prep for them....but, come SHTF - when food are rationed - they'll really hunt those rats down.

Sometimes, the cats bring dead birds home, and lay them by the door as an "offering."


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Stick said:


> One of my cats is going after a mouse right now. So long, mousie. One night a few years back when this cat was still an adolescent, he dragged a full-grown and very much alive jack rabbit through the cat door and inside so we could shoot at it with a .22 pistol for about ten pretty lively minutes. This mouse won't last long. I have mouse and rat size traps set out, as well. There are four under the hood of my truck, as the dang pack rats can build a nest on your engine full of juniper cuttings, sage brush, prickly pear, cartridge cases, pebbles, and chew all your wiring up and crap and pee on everything in one night. Rumor has it that those anti-static cloths for your drier repel the rats if you spread out a bunch of them under your hood. I dunno...could be one of those things the locals tell all the new comers, but I keep a box of them in the cab, just in case. Cats are the best. They kill rodents and eat them (I find those little gut piles laying around all over the desert around the house), they purr and make eye contact and help you feel good (they say just watching a cat sleep lowers your blood pressure ten points), keep your feet warm and Dog company. My two are brothers and hunt as a team. It is an education in how to hunt sitting on the porch and watching these two move along across the ground. When I've consciously and consistently applied cats' hunting techniques, I've been more successful in my own hunts. I just cannot imagine life without a cat or two in it.
> He just got the mouse. Good kitty, Cisco!


Hey Stick, won't your cat get caught in the mouse trap by accident?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A liittle water in the bucket and peanut butter on the bottle, a board so the vermin can get to the bottle. Make sure it spins freely.

Will take dozens without rebaiting.

Scale up for rats/squirrels, etc


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

pest control will become more important than ever - there'll all kinds of diseases being spread from the sanitation break-down - both the rodents and insects will be bringing the diseases onto your property .... plenty of the old fashion spring traps DIY altered for better performance - don't forget the pesticides for the cockroaches and fleas ....

just blogged today >>>>> https://besurvival.com/guides/7-diseases-to-be-aware-of-when-the-shtf-and-how-to-prevent-them


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I like the plank better than the rod, mice can balance on the rod.

Original Walk The Plank Mouse Trap - Auto Reset - USA MADE | eBay


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I like the plank better than the rod, mice can balance on the rod.
> 
> Original Walk The Plank Mouse Trap - Auto Reset - USA MADE | eBay


Soda bottle that spins on a dowel/branch works best. Simple to make. Put peanut butter at 90o intervals on radius of bottle. Bottle spins, SPLASH!!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Soda bottle that spins on a dowel/branch works best. Simple to make. Put peanut butter at 90o intervals on radius of bottle. Bottle spins, SPLASH!!


there's dry non-drowning versions that work all year for use up north - mainly a baited bucket with a one way entrance tunnel ....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> there's dry non-drowning versions that work all year for use up north - mainly a baited bucket with a one way entrance tunnel ....


Used non-toxic anti-freeze and it's year round. I can get that free at local garages.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

No, they seem to be aware and steer clear. They have been know to grab a freshly-trapped one though, and drag it around a little.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea they were coming up my water drain so I meshed it up!! Caught one in the ceiling on a professional sticky trap with scented peanut butter



Annie said:


> Over the past week or so we've noticed a few mice scurrying around. So I ordered some mouse baiting stations and the accompanying poison. It arrived today and I set it up throughout the house, especially in my extended pantry. But it got me thinking....Rodents and other pests are likely to become a more of a problem post shtf. I'm thinking maybe i should start looking into different pest treatments, maybe pick up some rat traps for the barn and such.
> 
> Has anyone else given this any thought? What are you doing?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Annie,We use the old school Victor traps for mice,with chunky peanut butter.please don't use any Warfarin anywhere if you have pets.my BIL lost his dog due to the stuff.
There are all kind of traps on the net.ultrasonic repellers may drive pets crazy,I know when our pc back-up power supply goes into default sometimes,our dog wants out.(I cant hear it myself).


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Have rat sized traps in storage, they love peanut butter so much they are willing to die for it.
> 
> All my stores are rat and mice proof, that includes clothing that they could destroy.
> 
> ...


Hubs and my son are both so allergic to cats. Otherwise I'd take in a few. I've wondered about keeping barn cats. I dunno. They'd probably always be trying to sneak inside the house and my girls would take pity on them and let them in the house, I'm sure.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Rats and mice are worse then liberals. There are 10 times as many as you think. Kind of like a gang member. You need to eliminate the pests immediately.
> 
> The ole peanut butter and bucket of water works great. Works night and day and you don't have to feed it or clean up after it. You need to control the rodents before they over take your house hold and make you sick or even kill you with disease.


Yeah, thanks! I set up a dozen bait stations with poison. It's the same stuff I saw the exterminator used at our old house. It worked great there. So I'm hoping for the same good results over here.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> Annie,We use the old school Victor traps for mice,with chunky peanut butter.please don't use any Warfarin anywhere if you have pets.my BIL lost his dog due to the stuff.
> There are all kind of traps on the net.ultrasonic repellers may drive pets crazy,I know when our pc back-up power supply goes into default sometimes,our dog wants out.(I cant hear it myself).


Thanks, the bait stations are pretty secure and locked and the mice go off and hide somewhere when they're about to die. At least that's what they did in my old home. Dog and kids were all safe. Let's hope the varmints do the same here at our new place.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> pest control will become more important than ever - there'll all kinds of diseases being spread from the sanitation break-down - both the rodents and insects will be bringing the diseases onto your property .... plenty of the old fashion spring traps DIY altered for better performance - don't forget the pesticides for the cockroaches and fleas ....
> 
> just blogged today >>>>> https://besurvival.com/guides/7-diseases-to-be-aware-of-when-the-shtf-and-how-to-prevent-them


Awesome blog post; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Best darn trap is still the old type.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like me some cat! Don't literally "own" one but sure have spent LOTS of money in the quest to get some cat. Just sayin'

:tango_face_smile:


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I put out mouse/rat bait every fall in the outbuildings and refresh bait in bait stations around the house that seems to take care of it for me. 

I have not bought traps but perhaps I should . I generally do not like them as then you have to empty and wash / dry before resetting . Also have to bait and re-bait every day or at least every other day. Unlike my bait once a year routine. 

I deployed to Surinam to build a displaced persons / migrant camp back in the 90's . I set out 50 rat traps within an hour of my arrival went to bed a couple hours before dark. Set the wrist watch alarm to get me up at 10pm . All 50 traps were full . Reset, went back to bed for an hour , got up and again all 50 were full. Did it again and slept till daylight . Checked on traps and had 49 as one trap I could never find again. 

I had known the area had rodents just not that many. Numbers staid up for three nights then fell off. I then put out 25 pounds of rodenticide which was eaten in one night . Waited to put out bait as during he day was cleaning up spilled food / trash . You cannot bait if they got other foods to eat. I collected so many dead I stopped counting . I borrowed a jeep trailer to put them in so I could haul them away where I could burn them without stinking the place up 6 trailer loads of dead rodents and they were finally gone . 

I did put out bait stations a couple weeks later when I got some shipped in and every week or so put out traps for one night. But after that only one or two and very little bait eaten.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I like me some cat! Don't literally "own" one but sure have spent LOTS of money in the quest to get some cat. Just sayin'
> 
> :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> I put out mouse/rat bait every fall in the outbuildings and refresh bait in bait stations around the house that seems to take care of it for me.
> 
> I have not bought traps but perhaps I should . I generally do not like them as then you have to empty and wash / dry before resetting . Also have to bait and re-bait every day or at least every other day. Unlike my bait once a year routine.
> 
> ...


IMGosh, RJAMES! Wow. That's disgusting, lol.

You have to wash traps? You don't need to do that if you get the baiting stations that hold poison.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> I put out mouse/rat bait every fall in the outbuildings and refresh bait in bait stations around the house that seems to take care of it for me.
> 
> I have not bought traps but perhaps I should . I generally do not like them as then you have to empty and wash / dry before resetting . Also have to bait and re-bait every day or at least every other day. Unlike my bait once a year routine.
> 
> ...


sounds bad - but - you could get the very same results in many of the neighborhoods around major US cities - a closed garbage can is some foreign & unknown thing to those people ....


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Mule13 said:


> rat terriers 500x better mousers than cats
> my cats catch squirrels but leave the rats alone lol


That's what I'm afraid of: if I get a dog or cat again, they'll discourage the squirrels, rabbits, and raccoons from coming into my yard after SHTF. I want that food!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Slippy said:


> I like me some cat! Don't literally "own" one but sure have spent LOTS of money in the quest to get some cat. Just sayin'
> 
> :tango_face_smile:


Wild cats? Like Cougars??

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Tastes like chicken


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Wild cats? Like Cougars??
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


I think Slippy just is trying to find some pussy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Wild cats? Like Cougars??
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


Like .... any kind of cat .... would be my guess.

Dammit FF, you promised to work on picking up this dry sarcastic American humor thing!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Like .... any kind of cat .... would be my guess.
> 
> Dammit FF, you promised to work on picking up this dry sarcastic American humor thing!


So sarcasm....

Wild cats (wild women)
Cougar? (Older women chasing younger men?)

Man. I've so much to learn about humour!

FF

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> So sarcasm....
> 
> Wild cats (wild women)
> Cougar? (Older women chasing younger men?)
> ...


Hell if I know! You'd have to ask Slippy!


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

We have cats, and every year when it starts getting cold they catch one or two mice. I also have mice and rat traps in storage just in case. I don’t have any bait for in the house because I wouldn’t want to risk one of the cats eating a poisoned rodent.

In my area there are a chain of stores called Farm and Fleet that sell 55 gallon trash cans with lids. I have slowly been buying them to store things that might attract rodents.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

We got outside cats here, and inside cats (wifes new kids i guess). The outside cats are also good for keeping the snake population in check! Got a black Minx outside, seen him with 3 small snake kills just this summer. Oh and one was a small rattle snake.....

So outside cats do have a good purpose.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Quick update: I haven't seen a single mouse since I put out those baits, so I'm very pleased. I made sure to put the baits where the dog can't reach them. Now I'm thinking next of putting some bait stations in the barn, where the chipmunks are taking up residence. This time I'm thinking of going with the rat sized stations for the barn. Not that we have rats, but if any were to show up, I wouldn't want to exclude them from the rodent buffet.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> @*Annie*
> Never used one of these myself but looks simple and practical.


Here's another version which I have seen work VERY effectively.








https://www.amazon.com/Plank-Mouse-...rd_wg=TXJuV&psc=1&refRID=RPVFKMB99ZQYWGK2H2H1

Here's a video of it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Lol. I love the rolling log trap. The video was awesome. The two mice at the end were the smartest, but not smart enough! Lol. Mice love peanut butter for sure.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My grandpa built them with a counterbalanced trap door back in the fifties mounted flush with the ground Worked very well and stunk to high heaven.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ugh, drowned mice. I don't want to look. I must say I prefer them to just crawl away deep into a wall somewhere, poisoned, and die.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Ugh, drowned mice. I don't want to look. I must say I prefer them to just crawl away deep into a wall somewhere, poisoned, and die.


And stink?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> And stink?


No, in all my life I've never smelt them. We used the same poison bait stations back at our last house. Never smelt them or seen the dead ones--then or now. Win-win, imo. The stuff works.


----------

